# Best Violin Concertos?



## RBrittain

Apologies if this has been done before. Here are my top 5:

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Mendelssohn
3. Brahms
4. Beethoven
5. Bruch

The famous ones  (I know Bruch wrote a few, but I think it's obvious which ones I'm talking about!)


----------



## emiellucifuge

I smell another top 100 thread!



My favourite is Sibelius. The beautifully sensuous string section with its dance rhythms, and the solo violin melodies are to die for.


----------



## RBrittain

emiellucifuge said:


> I smell another top 100 thread!
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite is Sibelius. The beautifully sensuous string section with its dance rhythms, and the solo violin melodies are to die for.


Love his too. That would almost certainly be my 6th.


----------



## jurianbai

at last somebody posted something interesting! currently my favorite violin concertos are something like this:

overall:
1. sibelius 
2. mendelssohn in Em 
3. Paganini no.2 in Bm
4. saint saens no.2 in C
5. Khachaturian

other favorites:
beethoven's
mozart's 5 works
bach
tchaikovsky
Bruch, has 3 + 1 konserstuck
Barber's
korngold
vieuxtemps
jeno hubay , has 4 works and love them all
joseph joachim, hungarian style , violin concerto on the Gypsy tune!
prokofiev
glazunov
myaskovsky
Bela Bartok, no.2 in really killer
shostokovich
arensky
wieniawski
dvorak
louis Spohr, has a lot. no.6 and 8 is popular

from UK
stanford
vaugham williams Academica
william walton, also favorite
Samuel Colleridge
Sir Arthur Somerville , both found in Hyperion series, Romantic Violin concertos
Elgar
britten

Rozsa, my newest experience
szymanowski
karlowicz
maszkowsky, also in Romantic Violin concerto by Tasmin Little
Rochberg
Bloch
Lees
schoenberg, even the schoenberg is lovely in violin concerto...:trp:
Martinu, again underrated piece that need more talk
Berwald
Nielsen
Tor Aulin

etc etc


and all the Baroque and classical composers!
Tartini, about a hundred, please choose yourself! :lol:
Telemann
Vanhal
Viotti
Haydn
..... VIVALDI ....

enough material for top 100! Emiellucifugeee, when will you retired from your top 150 symphony??


----------



## Comistra

Hm. In no particular order:

Bruch: Scottish Fantasy & VC#2
Glazunov
Dvořák
Tchaikovsky

If I answered tomorrow the list would probably be somewhat different, but it would be just as Romantic-leaning.


----------



## Webernite

I made a post about this once, in another thread. But my views have probably changed since then. At the moment I'm partial to Brahms, Sibelius and Schoenberg, and to a lesser extent Mozart and Prokofiev.


----------



## Nix

Perhaps this thread could be moved to:
http://www.talkclassical.com/1581-violin-concertos-5-favorites-16.html

Since it's still active and rather large, makes more sense to put it into one place.


----------



## Pieck

no particular order

Bach 1041
Bach double
Brahms double
Mendelssohn
Tchaikovsky


----------



## Conor71

1. Brahms
2. Bruch No. 1
3. Elgar
4. Sibelius
5. Tchaikovsky


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Prokofiev 1
Glazunov

That's pretty much it for me right now. I don't like solo violin that much, but those 2 help me a little.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Nix said:


> Perhaps this thread could be moved to:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/1581-violin-concertos-5-favorites-16.html
> 
> Since it's still active and rather large, makes more sense to put it into one place.


Yeah, I see your point, but...

this thread states "best," which is (or OUGHT to be) subtly different from "favorite."


----------



## jurianbai

well, at least this is best from the middle kingdom:


----------



## Delicious Manager

The ones I favour today (tomorrow might be different)

1. Sibelius
2. Shostakovich No 1
3. Beethoven
4. Prokofiev No 2
5. Britten

Others who would be closely behind these would be:

Elgar
Prokofiev No 1
Shostakovich No 2
Szymanowski (both)
Weinberg


----------



## emiellucifuge

jurianbai said:


> enough material for top 100! Emiellucifugeee, when will you retired from your top 150 symphony??


Oh dear 

But honestly, when the symphonies list finishes in a couple of weeks ill be in the thick of preparing for exams. Perhaps ask someone else (yourself?)


----------



## jurianbai

haha... (run away..) seriously there will be busy week for me also, a Lunar New Year and several project on deadline... but .. we'll see,,....


----------



## Nix

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Yeah, I see your point, but...
> 
> this thread states "best," which is (or OUGHT to be) subtly different from "favorite."


True, though if you take a look at some of the posts, most everyone seems to be listing their favorites.


----------



## Tschaikowsky

My top 3 are Tschaikowsky, Mendelssohn and Brahms. Had I played the violin, those would have been 'must learn'.


----------



## Art Rock

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Yeah, I see your point, but...
> 
> this thread states "best," which is (or OUGHT to be) subtly different from "favorite."


What would be your criterion fo best, rather than favourite?


----------



## opus55

best/favorite violin concertos for me are, in no particular order

Beethoven
Bruch #1
Schoenberg (never thought I would pick a 20th century concerto as my favorite)
Mozart #3

The above are my today's picks but other favorites are Brahms, Vieuxtemps 3-5, Sibelius, Britten, Bach 1043. I can never rank them in order because they change positions all the time in my head.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

jurianbai said:


> 4. saint saens no.2 in C


Which version?



jurianbai said:


> maszkowsky, also in Romantic Violin concerto by Tasmin Little


Little? Oistrakh definitely owns that concerto, followed closely by Grigori Feigin.



jurianbai said:


> Bruch, has 3 + 1 konserstuck


Actually, he composed several other pieces for violin and orchestra, like the Serenade and In Memoriam.



jurianbai said:


> Tor Aulin


His very Vieuxtemps-like second is one of my all time favs. What do you think of it?



jurianbai said:


> joseph joachim, hungarian style , violin concerto on the Gypsy tune!


He composed two other concertos, and a Fantasy, which Odnoposoff recorded.

jurianbai, to your list I would add the following:
Bazzini's 4th
Kubelik's in b minor
Stanley Wolfe's
Adolf Busch's (a fantastic finale)
Lalo's Fantasie Norvegienne
Matchavariani's
Hartmann's Concerto Funebre
Joachim's Fantasy

and of course, the King of violin concertos...

Wolf-Ferrari's Op.26


----------



## the_emptier

bruch, tchaikovsky, glazunov


----------



## jurianbai

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Originally Posted by jurianbai
> 4. saint saens no.2 in C
> 
> Which version?
> 
> All in the complete VC by Brilliant Classics violinist Ulf Hoelscher. some non concerto works by Heifetz. Then I also have version by Vengerov in a CD mixed with Lalo and Tzigane, for VC no.3
> 
> Originally Posted by jurianbai
> maszkowsky, also in Romantic Violin concerto by Tasmin Little
> 
> Little? Oistrakh definitely owns that concerto, followed closely by Grigori Feigin.
> my only Oistrakh is in Myaskovsky CD not very good in audio quality, though I really like that recording.
> 
> Originally Posted by jurianbai
> Bruch, has 3 + 1 konserstuck
> 
> Actually, he composed several other pieces for violin and orchestra, like the Serenade and In Memoriam.
> 
> would love to heard that one, thanks.
> 
> Originally Posted by jurianbai
> Tor Aulin
> His very Vieuxtemps-like second is one of my all time favs. What do you think of it?
> I only owned the third one in Naxos CD mixed with Berwald. the third is somewhat more play in lyrical than virtuosity (as in Vieuxtemps ?).
> 
> Originally Posted by jurianbai
> joseph joachim, hungarian style , violin concerto on the Gypsy tune!
> 
> He composed two other concertos, and a Fantasy, which Odnoposoff recorded.
> yes, I know that,Joachim is less mentioned elsewhere, how is it sound?
> 
> jurianbai, to your list I would add the following:
> Bazzini's 4th
> Kubelik's in b minor
> Stanley Wolfe's
> Adolf Busch's (a fantastic finale)
> Lalo's Fantasie Norvegienne
> Matchavariani's
> Hartmann's Concerto Funebre
> Joachim's Fantasy
> 
> and of course, the King of violin concertos...
> 
> Wolf-Ferrari's Op.26


thanks for that addition, many unknown to me, including Wolf-Ferrari's!

And now, how about your nickname, Ysaye Violin Concerto. I have the the no.8 by A.L.Breuninger, which maybe not his best?


----------



## opus55

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> ...
> and of course, the King of violin concertos...
> 
> Wolf-Ferrari's Op.26


It sounds like a name of Ferrari car dealer


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Other than his Amities, I can't think of a work for violin and orchestra by Ysaÿe that I really like or enjoy.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Most of the ones mentioned here are pretty good _Romantic_ violin concertos. I could add another Romantic violin concerto, by Dvorak is not bad either.

Threads like this end up listing just about all the in the standard repertoire anyway ...

Louis Spohr wrote about 15 violin concertos (I think), which I have yet to explore all of.


----------



## Air

jurianbai said:


> at last somebody posted something interesting! currently my favorite violin concertos are something like this:
> 
> overall:
> 1. sibelius
> 2. mendelssohn in Em
> 3. Paganini no.2 in Bm
> 4. saint saens no.2 in C
> 5. Khachaturian
> 
> other favorites:
> beethoven's
> mozart's 5 works
> bach
> tchaikovsky
> Bruch, has 3 + 1 konserstuck
> Barber's
> korngold
> vieuxtemps
> jeno hubay , has 4 works and love them all
> joseph joachim, hungarian style , violin concerto on the Gypsy tune!
> prokofiev
> glazunov
> myaskovsky
> Bela Bartok, no.2 in really killer
> shostokovich
> arensky
> wieniawski
> dvorak
> louis Spohr, has a lot. no.6 and 8 is popular
> 
> from UK
> stanford
> vaugham williams Academica
> william walton, also favorite
> Samuel Colleridge
> Sir Arthur Somerville , both found in Hyperion series, Romantic Violin concertos
> Elgar
> britten
> 
> Rozsa, my newest experience
> szymanowski
> karlowicz
> maszkowsky, also in Romantic Violin concerto by Tasmin Little
> Rochberg
> Bloch
> Lees
> schoenberg, even the schoenberg is lovely in violin concerto...:trp:
> Martinu, again underrated piece that need more talk
> Berwald
> Nielsen
> Tor Aulin
> 
> etc etc
> 
> and all the Baroque and classical composers!
> Tartini, about a hundred, please choose yourself! :lol:
> Telemann
> Vanhal
> Viotti
> Haydn
> ..... VIVALDI ....
> 
> enough material for top 100! Emiellucifugeee, when will you retired from your top 150 symphony??


Wonderful list you have there, but no Stravinsky or Goldmark in sight. Or Ligeti! 

And just noticed... no Brahms and Schumann. 

Gubaidulina's stuff for violin and orchestra is also really good.


----------



## tdc

There are many many violin concertos I still need to listen to but my current favs are Mendelssohn's and the Philip Glass Violin concerto.


----------



## tdc

Oh and of course J.S. Bach's concerto for two violins!


----------



## jurianbai

Air said:


> Wonderful list you have there, but no Stravinsky or Goldmark in sight. Or Ligeti!
> 
> And just noticed... no Brahms and Schumann.
> 
> Gubaidulina's stuff for violin and orchestra is also really good.


certainly I missed many which I do owned.* Stravinsky *is recorded quite a lot here (Anne Sophie M, Stern in Rochberg Disc, and in Oistrakh Myaskovsky disc)

For Goldmark it's my new discovery along his Wedding rustic symph.

Brahms' I owned, but I not like it for his tendency to be more symphonical, only the third movement is inside my comfort listening.

Schumann, both (...William) I didn't have, and planned to get it.

Gubaidulina I heard on youtube, and Ligetti not yet...quite scary at the moment on him 

Harpsichordconcerto, Spohr's VC is worth listening. I got the Naxos (Simome Lamsma) and Hillary Hahn on his selected VC, no.8 I remembered.

my second favorite genre this is.


----------



## Art Rock

From the UK I am missing Moeran (excellent!) and Bax (great) in your extensive list.


----------



## emiellucifuge

How about Lalo's Symphonie Espagnole?


----------



## jurianbai

I keep reading about Moeran , he got a fine string quartet also which still in wishlist. 

and of course the Lalo...LOL 

and again I;m waiting Tan Dun's premiere recording for his Violin Concerto, it has a DRUM set.


----------



## clair de lune

Brahms , Tchaikovsky and Saint-Saens are my favourites.


----------



## Argus

Glass by a country mile.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Hoelscher does relatively fine with the Saint-Saens second, but you should listen to Ricci on that work. He really kicks. I understand Hoelscher made lots of recordings of unknown works, he really got into the obscure repertoire, but he is no match to Ricci, Just as he is no match to Guila Bustabo in the Wolf-Ferrari.



Lalo composed other works you may enjoy, like the Fantasie Norvegienne and the concerto Op.21. I strongly suggest the recordings by Ricci (avoid Graffin on both, he is as boring as he is in the Saint-Saens set in Hyperion).


----------



## Nix

Argus said:


> Glass by a country mile.


I've heard wonderful things about the Glass, which intrigues me since I'm not his biggest fan. I'll have to get around to listening to it someday- just after I get through all the other stuff I _have_ to listen to.

As for violin concerto's... Beethoven, Bach Double and Brahms stand as the pinnacle in the genre for me (cliche, I know). But I also really love Elgar, Barber, Shostakovich, Adams and the other Bach concerto's. Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Bruch, Stravinsky and Prokofiev's work in the form also get the occasional listen. Mendelssohn, a piece which I once loved, has overstayed its welcome in my ears, and I've never had much interest in the last movement which I think is a real let down after the first two. Mozart's I find tedious. Lalo's, while refreshing at first, didn't do much for me after repeated listens. I guess I'll also give a shout out to Glazunov, Saint-Saens 3, and Vivaldi's work for being enjoyable.

Still have to listen to Bartok, Britten, Glass, Dvorak, Schumann, and I'll being seeing Ades live in a few months, so I'm pretty excited for that. Am I missing any others?


----------



## jurianbai

just listen to Karol Lipinski's VC no.2 'Military' and quite a WOW piece that rarely mentioned. when I read the bio in wiki it even more interesting with his many links to great name in the era, Paganini, pupil of Tartini, Wieniawski, Spohr, Schumann, Liszt etc.

quote :


> In 1820 he travelled to Berlin where he met Louis Spohr, and to Russia. In 1829 he went to Warsaw, and played a series of concerts with Paganini that summer that were attended by the nineteen-year-old Frédéric Chopin. However, a rivalry developed between Lipiński and Paganini which destroyed their friendship. Thereafter, whenever Paganini was asked who the greatest violinist was, he would say "I don't know who the greatest is, but Lipiński is certainly the second greatest".


----------



## tdc

Two great V.C.'s I've heard since this thread was last bumped:

Penderecki 1
Bartok 2


----------



## Pieck

I'll add Dvorak's
And now starting Bartok 2 and Berg's


----------



## karenpat

I'm partial to Tchaikovksy and Beethoven


----------



## mmsbls

Everyone on my top list has been mentioned I think several times.

1. Tie Brahms/Tchaikovsky
3. Mendelssohn
4. Beethoven
5. Bach Double

Others in no particular order: Vivaldi Four Seasons, Bach E major, Mozart 5, Schumann, Barber, Berwald, Bruch 1 and Scottish Fantasy, Dvorak, Goldmark, Lalo Symphonie Espagnole. 

Someone questioned whether this would lead to a TC top list. Is there any support for that?


----------



## jurianbai

mmsbls said:


> Someone questioned whether this would lead to a TC top list. Is there any support for that?


absolutely, BRING IT ON..!


----------



## mmsbls

jurianbai said:


> absolutely, BRING IT ON..!


I'll see if others support the idea here. I'm not sure how many will check this thread. Eventually I'll have to post in the main music discussion section to see if there's enough support. I think it would be fun.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> just listen to Karol Lipinski's VC no.2 'Military' and quite a WOW piece that rarely mentioned. when I read the bio in wiki it even more interesting with his many links to great name in the era, Paganini, pupil of Tartini, Wieniawski, Spohr, Schumann, Liszt etc.


Interesting. Nice pick. I might give him a listen next time when I get some CPO stuff. (I recently also bought some violin concertos off the CPO - Spohr's complete 15 or so violin concertos. I haven't opened the box yet :lol: ). CPO is becoming one of my favourite labels, so many unkown and interesting works, precisely what the label wants to do, and avoid big name composers.


----------



## Art Rock

mmsbls said:


> Someone questioned whether this would lead to a TC top list. Is there any support for that?


Sure.............


----------



## tdc

^ Sure. I agree, were already doing KCs why not Vcs? All though I think the thread should probably go in the same forum area as where the Top Keyboard concerti thread is now.


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> ^ Sure. I agree, were already doing KCs why not Vcs? All though I think the thread should probably go in the same forum area as where the Top Keyboard concerti thread is now.


I'd suggest a wait. I'd love to participate but I'm already overloaded with the Keyboard Concerti and String Ensembles threads (which unfortunately, I'm not knowledgeable enough to make contributions to at this point) and I think many are too. Part of the fun, I think, is having a new game to participate in after the old games are over, and VC seems to be a very logical step to take after the KC project is complete! 

We're about half way done on the KC thread.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> I'd suggest a wait. I'd love to participate but I'm already overloaded with the Keyboard Concerti and String Ensembles threads (which unfortunately, I'm not knowledgeable enough to make contributions to at this point) and I think many are too. Part of the fun, I think, is having a new game to participate in after the old games are over, and VC seems to be a very logical step to take after the KC project is complete!
> 
> We're about half way done on the KC thread.


Makes sense. Whenever we do it, I'd also recommend Cello and other string concerti be included - so like 'top strings concerti' thread. Waiting will also give everyone time to listen to more pieces in preparation before voting.


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> I'd suggest a wait. I'd love to participate but I'm already overloaded with the Keyboard Concerti and String Ensembles threads (which unfortunately, I'm not knowledgeable enough to make contributions to at this point) and I think many are too. Part of the fun, I think, is having a new game to participate in after the old games are over, and VC seems to be a very logical step to take after the KC project is complete!
> 
> We're about half way done on the KC thread.


Yes, I worried a bit about that as well. The string thread is tough with many pieces I'm much less familiar with. I think the keyboard will soon get there for me as well. I'm happy to wait until after the KC is done.



tdc said:


> Makes sense. Whenever we do it, I'd also recommend Cello and other string concerti be included - so like 'top strings concerti' thread. Waiting will also give everyone time to listen to more pieces in preparation before voting.


I'm happy to include other strings. I don't think they would ever get in by themselves, and there are some wonderful cello and viola concertos I'd love to include.


----------



## Art Rock

Harp? Guitar? Would those be included in a string concerti competition?


----------



## jurianbai

no no.... cello concerto is altogether different, and absolutely different for the guitar and harp. just Violin Concerto please. Or +the Viola is still accepted in this category.

the consideration maybe to nomenclature as Lalo's Symphony Espagnole should be include and some of Violin concerto type but named as a "Suite" (as Taneyev's) or other variant. 

I agree to wait till other (KC and String Ensemble finished), though I see everyone less busier by talking a lot in those religio and politicio threads.


----------



## jurianbai

although it can't be the best violin concerto, but I enjoy every note of Jeno Hubay VC no.4. it did not have that original grandeuar composition as in SIbelius or Beethoven, but it sure a creative work in romantic spirit. from movement 1 to last it flows!


----------



## KJohnson

Sibelius 
Khachaturian
Shostakovich
Stravinsky
Glass


----------



## Vaneyes

Schnittke No. 4
Gubaidulina In tempus praesens
Szymanowski No. 2
Penderecki No. 2
Dutilleux L'Arbre des songes


----------



## CaptainAzure

The Four Seasons of course but also Mozart's 1st, 3rd and 5th Violin Concertos


----------



## violadude

My favorites in no particular order are:

1. Tchiakovsky
2. Barber
3. Sibelius
4. Berg


----------



## Couchie

RBrittain said:


> Best Violin Concertos?


The ones without violins...


----------



## Trout

The http://www.talkclassical.com/13252-tc-string-concerti-list.html thread has been created. I invite everyone to participate in this new thread. This project is similar in format to the previous opera, symphony, and piano concerti list. Check the thread for more details.


----------



## jurianbai

not sure why Raff rarely mentioned on his violin concertos, just listened to this nice piece.


----------



## jurianbai

I dunno any good thread to post this, but how do you find this Violin concerto pieces? Jacques Loussier Violin Concerto with drum, jazzy drum.


----------



## kv466

I really love the Tchaikovsky and I really love it played by Erick Friedman and the London Symphony Orchestra directed by Seiji Ozawa


----------



## robert

Taktakisvilli V.C. 1


----------



## Xytech

1. Tchaikovsky/Brahms/Sibelius/Beethoven/Shostakovich 1 
2. Others


----------



## Klavierspieler

SCHUUUUMANN!

Just kidding; his concerto, while wonderful, is not as good as some by other composers.


----------



## clavichorder

I don't know if its already been mentioned, but I've seriously been obsessed with Britten's violin concerto, its unified around one really catchy rhythmical motive(often this motif uses a fourth interval, but not always in its variations) and this enables a really wacky pieces to have incredible unity. I think its definitely a 20th century masterpiece, and the writing for the violin is unlike anything I've ever heard.


----------



## jurianbai

I also feel the same with Schumann's. Britten is great and colorful, I have Janine Jansen playing that.

For those who love the traditional Romantic repertoire, I found the less known Pierre Rode and Chavalier Saint Georges (a black composer) violin concertos (they write several of them) are all very well pieces.


----------



## Vesteralen

Much as I love Brahms, I'm not a big fan of the Violin Concerto. I like the Double Concerto a little better.

I'm no fan of the Beethoven Concerto either.

Tchaikovsky's is great, but way too long for me.

There are many I haven't heard yet, of course, but these would be my Top 5 right now:

1. Korngold
2. Sibelius
3. Barber
4. Walton
5. Mendelssohn (overplayed, yes...but, lovable)


----------



## robert

This week

Hartmann
Gubaidulina
Taktakishvili (again)
Bruch 1
Veale


----------



## starthrower

Ligeti
Bartok
Berg


----------



## Xytech

I should also mention the Khataturian - well worth a listen and hasn't got too many mentions in this thread. I wouldn't put in the A league but it is definitely a solid B performer!


----------



## Pierrot Lunaire

Béla Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77
Sofia Gubaidulina - Offertorium, concerto for violin and orchestra
Alban Berg - Violin Concerto "To the memory of an angel"
Leoš Janáček - Violin Concerto "Pilgrimage of a Soul"
György Ligeti - Violin Concerto
Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
Karol Szymanowski - Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35
Jean Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Magnus Lindberg - Violin Concerto


----------



## Oskaar

I pick up this forgotten thread

Goldmarks violinconcerto no 1 is just amazing!


----------



## Taneyev

robert said:


> Taktakisvilli V.C. 1


Robert, you're my man!! One of the most beautiful violin concerti I ever heard.


----------



## violadude

My favorites in no particular order are Barber, Berg, Tchaikovsky Sibelius and Ligeti, Bach a minor and Mozart 3

I will explain why later, now I have to go to class soon.


----------



## Llyranor

Odnoposoff said:


> Robert, you're my man!! One of the most beautiful violin concerti I ever heard.


I just listened to this on youtube, and it's really nice! Doesn't seem to be on CD, though  Can only find the 2nd VC available.


----------



## NightHawk

Haven't checked the thread: My favs:

Beethoven
Brahms
Sibelius
Berg
Bartok 1 and 2
Miaskovsky
Hindemith
Miaskovsky
Schnittke (probably - haven't heard it yet  (just my favs, lots of good ones out there)


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven
Sibelius
Schumann
Mendelssohn
Tschaikowsky


----------



## kv466

Been really getting into that Sibelius concerto quite a bit lately. I've got Vadim Brodsky doing it with the Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra and I like it but I think I wanna branch out and start hearing some new ones. Recommends would be great. I want to hear a true master play these works with a killer orchestra and conductor.


----------



## Oskaar

kv466 said:


> I want to hear a true master play these works with a killer orchestra and conductor.


I have found 49 versions on spotify. Only listened to 3 of them so far, and going back in my diary I see that a gave a young talented norwegian violinist (Vilde Frang) 9 out of ten. ( Total impression). Vilde Frang/WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln/Thomas Søndergård. Maybe not a killer version, but with a lot of youth energy. I will steadaly post my listenings in currently listening. 46 left to listen to!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Berg
Glass (the first one)
Bach's A minor
Brett Dean "The Lost Art of Letter Writing" (won a Grawemeyer award)
Ross Edwards "Maninyas"


----------



## brianwalker

If we count every violin concerto a composer ever wrote...

1. Mozart
2. Brahms
3. Bach
4. Berg.
5. Stravinsky

Mozart's violin concertos are incredibly underrated. I consider the VC 3/5 Anne Sophie Mutter/Karajan recording of the most treasured in my entire collection.


----------



## neoshredder

The obvious ones for me. Vivaldi, Bach, Mozart, and Mendelssohn to name a few.


----------



## Eviticus

Only one mention of Dvoraks concerto in the entire thread, how sad.... 

The usual suspects; Tchaikovsky, Mozart No.5, Brahms, Sibelius, Mendelssohn, Elgar AND Dvorak.

However, top of the pops will always be Vivaldi's 4 seasons concerti! I get blown away by them no matter how popular they are.

Soo...
1. Vivaldi's
2. Tchaikovsky
3. Dvorak
4. Sibelius
5. Mendelssohn


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'd like an opinion on Schoenberg's violin concerto. I'm not familiar with the work but I'd like to hear what other TC members have to say about that concerto in particular and whether it should be regarded as a great concerto or not.


----------



## Polyphemus

Tchaikovsky (The daddy of them all)
Britten
Beethoven
Brahms
Dvorak
In no particular order, totally mood swing dependant.


----------



## Delicious Manager

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'd like an opinion on Schoenberg's violin concerto. I'm not familiar with the work but I'd like to hear what other TC members have to say about that concerto in particular and whether it should be regarded as a great concerto or not.


Schoenberg's concerto is the one most violinists shy away from. Not only is it probably the most technically demanding of all concertos (some might argue with that), but it presents huge musical challenges as well. Even by Schoenberg's standards this work is a tough nut to crack, both from the performer's and the listener's perspective; most would call it 'ugly' and it is difficult to make real MUSIC out of it (unlike the Piano Concerto, which is quite neo-Classical and sounds like 12-tone Mozart to my ears).

Although I am not usually a fan of Hilary Hahn's cool, detached style of playing, her manner suits Schoenberg's concerto perfectly and she certainly overcomes the technical obstacles without batting an eye. If you want to make some sense out of thie monster, hers is the recording to listen to.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't been able to warm up to the Hilary Hahn recording. I also have the Universal Classics reissue of an older performance, which also includes the piano concerto performed by Alfred Brendel. I prefer this CD to the Hahn recording.


----------



## Delicious Manager

starthrower said:


> I haven't been able to warm up to the Hilary Hahn recording. I also have the Universal Classics reissue of an older performance, which also includes the piano concerto performed by Alfred Brendel. I prefer this CD to the Hahn recording.


I agree about Hahn in general. I can't warm to ANY of her icy recordings. But for the Schoenberg it works for me. There aren't too many performances to choose from, after all. I will look-out the recording you mention.


----------



## Taneyev

Some suggestions:
Nicolai Rakov first
Arthur Bliss
Afanasieff
Melartin
Hubay third
Kubelik fourth
Joachim second "hungarian style"
Lalo op.20 and Russian concerto
Joan Manen "concierto español"
Federico Elizalde
Rodrigo
Edward Franck
Bruch third
Machavariani
Chavez


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Delicious Manager said:


> Schoenberg's concerto is the one most violinists shy away from. Not only is it probably the most technically demanding of all concertos (some might argue with that), but it presents huge musical challenges as well. Even by Schoenberg's standards this work is a tough nut to crack, both from the performer's and the listener's perspective; most would call it 'ugly' and it is difficult to make real MUSIC out of it (unlike the Piano Concerto, which is quite neo-Classical and sounds like 12-tone Mozart to my ears).
> 
> Although I am not usually a fan of Hilary Hahn's cool, detached style of playing, her manner suits Schoenberg's concerto perfectly and she certainly overcomes the technical obstacles without batting an eye. If you want to make some sense out of thie monster, hers is the recording to listen to.


Thank you, Delicious Manager!


----------



## jurianbai

Sibelius, Mendelssohn, Paganini, Tchaikovsky.

recomended violin concerto by less known composers.

Ole Bull, Tor Aulin, Jeno Hubay Violin Concerto no.4


----------



## ksargent

My favorites are the Beethoven and the Sibelius. And I have to add an agreement for Hillary Hahn's Schoenberg - it is quite good. And you get her rendition of the Sibelius as a bonus!

Ken


----------



## clavichorder

With violin concertos, I tend to be fascinated with the more modern and challenging works. I don't know why. But my favorites are Britten, Shostakovich, and Dutilleux.


----------



## Dimboukas

If I were to choose, those would be:

1. Brahms
2. Schumann
5. Beethoven
4. Tchaikovsky
3. Dvořák
6. Bach No.2, BWV 1042

I think Brahm's concerto is sublime. It goes from the most majestic tranquillity ever to one of the most melodic yet restrained third parts. I think its first part is not one of Brahm's easiest parts to grasp, to understand. Easy-to-grasp melodies have given place to magnificence. I mentioned the third part being 'restrained' in contrast with Tchaikovsky's third part, for example, which I do not like that much. Tchaikovsky's first part compensates for this extremely well, however!

If I were born in the 1790s, Beethoven's concerto would be on the top of the list. But now, it represents the apex of classicism and I am more shifted towards (slightly or more) later music. (With the exception of Bach!) As I wrote, Tchaikovsky's concerto is fantastic and very lyric. So is Dvořák's; it may not be his best known work but I like it very much especially its first part. And I like Bach's rhythmic melodies.

As for Schumann's. I can't stop listening to this concerto! Regrettably, I believe Harnoncourt's _historically informed performance_ with Kremer is just silly, really silly, and it may have influenced the reputation of the concerto. I just cannot imagine what Schumann had in his head when he wrote his metronome markings. I like very much a performance with Thomas Zehetmair and Philharmonia Orchestra as well as Szeryng's one. Their tempos, especially for the third part which usually causes controversy, are ideal; not extremely fast like Kremer's first recording with Muti nor somnolently slow like his second one with Harnoncourt. The third part could have been written in the 1900s while the first part is more conservative. I just like it very much.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I haven't been able to warm up to the Hilary Hahn recording. I also have the Universal Classics reissue of an older performance, which also includes the piano concerto performed by Alfred Brendel. I prefer this CD to the Hahn recording.


I do, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

I don't feel much different since #54 comment. The best as in warhorse doesn't compute with me anymore. It's what I currently like to listen to, and these are more often than not, 20/21 items. Dutilleux, Khachaturian, Penderecki, Schnittke, Szymanowski, if I must name five.


----------



## Op.123

My favourites

1.Mendelssohn's violin concerto no.2 in E-minor
2.Dvorak's violin concerto in A-minor
3.Schumann's violin concerto in D-minor
4.Sibelius' violin concerto in D-minor
5.Saint-Sean's violin concerto no.3 in B-minor
6.Brahms' violin concerto in D-major
7.Bruch's violin concerto no.1 in G-minor
8.Beethoven's violin concerto in D-major
9.Mozart's violin concerto no.4 in D-major
10.Tchaikovsky's violin concerto in D-major


----------



## Xaltotun

1. Schumann
2. Sibelius
3. Brahms

don't care that much about the rest these days. The Schumann is the ultimate!


----------



## julianoq

clavichorder said:


> With violin concertos, I tend to be fascinated with the more modern and challenging works. I don't know why. But my favorites are Britten, Shostakovich, and Dutilleux.


I must say that I am listening a lot to Hilary Hahn performances lately. I am not saying that her performances are the best, but that is something in her silvery tone that keeps me wanting to listen to it.


----------



## peeyaj

1. Bruch

2. Tchaikovsky

3. Sibelius

4. Bach's Double Violin



Don't like the Mendelssohn and Brahms


----------



## Op.123

How..............


----------



## Op.123

peeyaj said:


> 1. Bruch
> 
> 2. Tchaikovsky
> 
> 3. Sibelius
> 
> 4. Bach's Double Violin
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the Mendelssohn and Brahms


How can't you like them


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Sibelius,* Mendelssohn, Berg, Tchaikovsky, Ligeti, Bach's A minor.


----------



## Op.123

1.Felix Mendelssohn's violin concerto no.2 in E-minor op.64
2.Antonin Dvorak's violin concerto in A-minor op.53
3.Camille Saint-Seans' violin concerto no.3 in B-minor op.61
4.Robert Schumann's violin concerto in D-minor
5.Niccolo Paganini's violin concerto no.2 in B-minor op.7
6.Johannes Brahms' violin concerto in D-major op.77
7.Jean Sibelius' violin concerto in D-minor op.47
8.Max Bruch's violin concerto no.1 in G-minor op.26
9.Niccolo Paganini's violin concerto no.1 in D-major op.6
10.Pyotr Tchaikovsky's violin concerto in D-major op.35
11.Henri Wieniawski's violin concerto no.2 in D-minor op.22
12.Henri Vieuxtemp's violin concerto no.5 in A-minor op.37
13.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's violin concerto no.4 in D-major k.218
14.Ludwig van Beethoven's violin concerto in D-major op.61
15.Max Bruch's Scottish fantasy in E-flat-major op.46
16.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's violin concerto no.5 in D-major k.219
17.Henri Wieniawski's violin concerto no.1 in F-sharp-minor op.14
18.Sergei Prokofiev's violin concerto no.1 in D-major op.19
19.Sergei Prokofiev's violin concerto no.2 in D-minor op.22
20.Johannes Brahms' concerto for violin and cello in A-minor op.102


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Paganini no. 4 is my favourite Paganini one....Castelnuovo-Tedesco's second is great, as is the concerto by Adès....and of course Brett Dean's concerto for electric violin "Electric Preludes" is sensational.

Nothing beats *Sibelius* though. No way.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Paganini no. 4 is my favourite Paganini one....Castelnuovo-Tedesco's second is great, as is the concerto by Adès....and of course Brett Dean's concerto for electric violin "Electric Preludes" is sensational.
> 
> Nothing beats *Sibelius* though. No way.


I just love to say that name. *Sibelius* How can anyone compete with that?


----------



## Sumantra

Favorite 10

Tchaikovsky's 
Beethoven's 
Shostakovich's 1st
Saint Saens' 3rd
Mendelssohn's 
Barber's
Sibelius'
Brahm's
Arutiunian's 
Wieniawski's 


Next 10

Lalo's Espangole
Khachaturian's
Prokofiev's 1st
Vivaldi's Winter
Brunch's 1st
Atterberg's
Saint Saens' 2nd
Paganini's 4th
Moeran's
Elgar's 


Others Worth Mentioning

Balsys'
Reinecke's
Veale's
Weismann's
Bach's E Major
Britten's
Brunch's Scottish Fantasy 
Dietrich's
Dvorak's
Glazunov's
Hu Hai Lin's
Goldmark's 1st
Korngold's
Lipinski's 2nd
Machavariani's
Mozart's 4th
Mozart's 5th
Paganini's 5th
Prokofiev's 2nd
Schumann's
Shostakovich's 2nd
Sinding's 1st
Sinding's 2nd
Stravinsky's
Vieuxtemps' 4th
Viotti's 22nd
Viotti's 24th 
Vivaldi's Summer
Joseph's 3rd
Vivaldi's Spring
Vivaldi's The Storm
Vivaldi Op. 3 No. 6
Szymanowski's 2nd
Nielsen's 1st
Bartok's rhapsody 2
Bartok's 1st
Arensky's 1st
Lalo's Op. 20
Hubay's 2nd
Gubaidulina's Tempus
Chaussen's Poeme


----------



## RobertJTh

No love for the biggest of them all?


----------



## Malx

Sumantra said:


> Favorite 10
> 
> Tchaikovsky's
> Beethoven's
> Shostakovich's 1st
> Saint Saens' 3rd
> Mendelssohn's
> Barber's
> Sibelius'
> Brahm's
> Arutiunian's
> Wieniawski's
> 
> Next 10
> 
> Lalo's Espangole
> Khachaturian's
> Prokofiev's 1st
> Vivaldi's Winter
> Brunch's 1st
> Atterberg's
> Saint Saens' 2nd
> Paganini's 4th
> Moeran's
> Elgar's
> 
> Others Worth Mentioning
> 
> Balsys'
> Reinecke's
> Veale's
> Weismann's
> Bach's E Major
> Britten's
> Brunch's Scottish Fantasy
> Dietrich's
> Dvorak's
> Glazunov's
> Hu Hai Lin's
> Goldmark's 1st
> Korngold's
> Lipinski's 2nd
> Machavariani's
> Mozart's 4th
> Mozart's 5th
> Paganini's 5th
> Prokofiev's 2nd
> Schumann's
> Shostakovich's 2nd
> Sinding's 1st
> Sinding's 2nd
> Stravinsky's
> Vieuxtemps' 4th
> Viotti's 22nd
> Viotti's 24th
> Vivaldi's Summer
> Joseph's 3rd
> Vivaldi's Spring
> Vivaldi's The Storm
> Vivaldi Op. 3 No. 6
> Szymanowski's 2nd
> Nielsen's 1st
> Bartok's rhapsody 2
> Bartok's 1st
> Arensky's 1st
> Lalo's Op. 20
> Hubay's 2nd
> Gubaidulina's Tempus
> Chaussen's Poeme


So, I guess you are telling us you really like Violin Concertos


----------



## Sumantra

Malx said:


> So, I guess you are telling us you really like Violin Concertos


I guess it seems that way, doesn't it?


----------



## Simon Moon

But, as long as I am here, I'll contribute.

These tend to stick out in my mind lately, so maybe they are my current favorites:

Berg - Violin Concerto
Elliott Carter - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Magnus Lindberg - Violin Concerto No. 2
Penderecki - Violin Concerto No. 2 »Metamorphosen«
Ligeti - Violin Concerto
Unsuk Chin - Violin Concerto
Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2
Samuel Barber - Violin Concerto
Harrison Birtwistle - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Sofia Gubaidulina - Offertorium
Schoenberg - Violin Concerto


----------



## Bourdon

Posted in the wrong thread.....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ligeti 
William Schuman
Elgar
Bartok 
Stavinsky
Moeran
Berg
Schoenberg


----------



## HenryPenfold

Re Bartok it’s BB117


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Brahms
Beethoven
Mendelssohn 
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky 
Bruch


----------



## SanAntone

Stravinsky
Shostakovich, both 
Bartok, both
Berg
Schoenberg
Marsalis


----------



## JTS

Beethoven wrote the greatest violin concerto IMO by some way. After that Mendelssohn.


----------



## Ravn

I cannot think of a single violin concerto of a major composer that isn’t great, except for maybe Tchaikovsky which is awful. 

But if I had to choose, I’d probably go with Brahms, or maybe Beethoven. But there are many great modern violin concertos.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ravn said:


> I cannot think of a single violin concerto of a major composer that isn't great, except for maybe Tchaikovsky which is awful.
> 
> But if I had to choose, I'd probably go with Brahms, or maybe Beethoven. But there are many great modern violin concertos.


You think it's awful - Fact
Tchaikovsky' concerto is awful - Opinion

Never to be confused.

P.S. I love Tchaikovsky's vc - Fact


----------



## Ravn

HenryPenfold said:


> You think it's awful - Fact
> Tchaikovsky' concerto is awful - Opinion
> 
> Never to be confused.
> 
> P.S. I love Tchaikovsky's vc - Fact


True. I do, however, hope that it was clear out of the context that my opinions on Tchaikovsky's vc are subjective at best.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ravn said:


> True. I do, however, hope that it was clear out of the context that my opinions on Tchaikovsky's vc are subjective at best.


Of course, I was just being a pedant!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Slightly off-thread, but I was listening to Arnold's Concerto for Two Violins and Orchestra earlier. I wouldn't rank it up there with Barber, Beethoven, Sibelius et al but it's an enjoyable and interesting piece.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Pat Fairlea said:


> Slightly off-thread, but I was listening to Arnold's Concerto for Two Violins and Orchestra earlier. I wouldn't rank it up there with Barber, Beethoven, Sibelius et al but it's an enjoyable and interesting piece.


Agreed! In my opinion, everything Arnold did was at least enjoyable and interesting!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pat Fairlea said:


> Slightly off-thread, but I was listening to Arnold's Concerto for Two Violins and Orchestra earlier. I wouldn't rank it up there with Barber, Beethoven, Sibelius et al but it's an enjoyable and interesting piece.


Arnold composed nearly 20 concertos for various combinations - I don't think there is anything particularly earth-shattering about any of the ones I've heard but as you rightly say that doesn't mean that they can't be savoured on a different level. Although the concerto for two violins and strings is one of those in which Arnold is wearing a somewhat serious expression I think elsewhere he also used the concerto medium intentionally as a conduit for a whole gamut of emotions, hence the large number of them. All in all, an intriguing body of work and well worth investigating.


----------



## David Phillips

Bach, Violin and Oboe
Schumann
Brahms, Violin and Cello
Elgar
Bliss


----------



## Kreisler jr

Ravn said:


> I cannot think of a single violin concerto of a major composer that isn't great, except for maybe Tchaikovsky which is awful.


I am personally not too fond of the Tchaikovsky but I can understand why it is so famous and it is a well composed piece.

Two violin concertos by major composers that are not great are the early one by Strauss and the late one by Schumann. The latter had been neglected for almost a century, lingered on the fringes for another few decades and in the last 20 years people try to make up for this neglect but I think they are exaggerating. I am totally against the late Schumann "mad and bad" stance but the violin concerto is just not attractive to me.
(I'd also hesitate to call the first two Mozart violin concerti or any of Haydn's "great", compared to the best works of these composers.)


----------



## Xisten267

My top five today would be:

1. Brahms
2. Mendelssohn
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Khachaturian
5. Beethoven


----------



## Doublestring

Bruch
Sibelius
Mendelssohn
Tchaikovsky
Brahms
Berg
Beethoven
Vivaldi - L'Estro Armonico No. 6
Sarasate - Zigeunerweisen
Lalo - Symphonie espagnole
Paganini No. 2
Rode No. 11
Schoenberg
Gubaidulina - Offertorium
Jennifer Higdon
Glass
Schumann
Elgar
Mozart No. 3
Martinů No. 1


----------



## Andante Largo

Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 6, MS 21 (1815)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 7 (1826)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 3 in E major, MS 50 (1826)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor, MS 60 (1829)
Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 14 (?)
Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 2 'Militaire' in D major, Op. 21 (1834 or 1826?)
Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 4 in A major, Op. 32 (?)
Wieniawski - Violin Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 14 (1852)
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 1 in A major, Op. 20 (1859)
Wieniawski - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 22 (1862)
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26 (1867)
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 44 (1877)
Brahms - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77 (1878)
Młynarski - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 11 (1897)
Karłowicz - Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 8 (1902)
Röntgen - Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor (1902)
Respighi - Violin Concerto in A major, P.049 (1903)
Perosi - Violin Concerto No. 1 (1903)
Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47 (1905) 
Respighi - Concerto all'antica, P.075 (1908)
Młynarski - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D major, Op. 16 (1916)
Perosi - Violin Concerto No. 2 (1916)
Respighi - Concerto gregoriano, P.135 (1921)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Violin Concerto No. 1 'Italiano', Op. 31 (1924)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Violin Concerto No. 2 'I Profeti', Op. 66 (1931)
Röntgen - Violin Concerto No. 3 in F-sharp minor (1931)


----------



## DaveM

Audiences in the 1950s loved the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. In the 1954 movie, Rhapsody (with Liz Taylor), long segments of it were played. Michael Rabin, age 17, was the actual violinist.


----------



## mossyembankment

I really enjoy Schumann's despite certain flaws.


----------



## SanAntone

I think I've already posted in this thread, but ....

Bartok - both
Shostakovich - both
Stravinsky
Schoenberg


----------



## szabomd

Somebody who like Goldmark violin concerto?
It's one of my favourite violin concertos (Beethoven, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich 1)


----------



## Rogerx

szabomd said:


> Somebody who like Goldmark violin concerto?
> It's one of my favourite violin concertos (Beethoven, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich 1)


I do , I have the tzhak Perlman as my favourite. Might give it a spin later.


----------



## Haydn man

Well currently I will suggest my top 5 are
Brahms
Tchaikovsky
Sibelius
Beethoven
Elgar

This might change again tomorrow/next week/next year


----------



## haziz

1. Sibelius
2. Bruch 1
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Mendelssohn
5. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
6. Bruch 2

I am probably forgetting a couple of favorites as well, but these represent the cream of the crop according to my current taste. For years the first Bruch concerto was my favorite but over the last few years the Sibelius concerto has crept into the top spot.


----------



## Joachim Raff

My all time favourite off the beaten track and the performance is my fav as well:


----------



## Strange Magic

I know nothing about the best concertos, only about the ones I like best:

In no order:
Both Prokofiev concertos
Hovhaness Concerto 2
Dvorak concerto
Beethoven concerto
Britten concerto 
Tchaikovsky concerto
Sibelius concerto
First two Bruch concertos
Mendelssohn concerto
Brahms concerto

An even dozen. Then there's always Vivaldi Four Seasons.......


----------



## Roger Knox

Here are five Russian romantic violin concertos that "don't get much love." Just saying.

Rubinstein
Lyapunov
Arensky
Conus
Glière (one movement, posthumous, completed by Lyatoshinsky)


----------



## Terrapin

Top 10 in 3 tiers:
1. Beethoven, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky
2. Bruch 1, Sibelius
3. Dvorak, Prokofiev 2, Saint-Saens 3


----------



## Rogerx

On this moment 

Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Schumann: Violin Concerto 
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3
Nielsen: Violin Concerto.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms
Bruch 1st
Bruch Scottish Fantasy
Dvorak
Mendelssohn
Mozart 3rd
Mozart 4th
Saint-Saens 3rd
Schumann
Tchaikovsky


----------



## Roger Knox

My current favorites:

Roentgen 1 (A minor)
Szymanowski 2
Prokofiev 2
Bartók 2
Berg


----------



## KevinW

I actually like Beethoven Piano Concerto No.6 as much as his Violin Concerto, which is my favorite.


----------



## EvaBaron

1. Sibelius 
2. Beethoven
3. Sibelius 
4. Mendelssohn 
5. Brahms


----------



## Enthusiast

There are many violin concertos that I enjoy a lot but the ones I think of as the 5 post-Baroque greatest are

Brahms,
Berg,
Beethoven,
Sibelius, 
Bartok (#2)


----------



## haziz

At the moment:

1. Sibelius
2. Bruch 1
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Mendelssohn
5. Bruch Scottish Fantasy
6. RVW Lark Ascending
7. Nielsen
8. Bruch 2
9. Bruch 3


----------



## Prodromides

Here are some of the best ... without the word 'concerto' in their titles:

Marius Constant's "103 Regards dans l'eau" (1981), for solo violin and orchestra
Henri Dutilleux's "L'arbre des Songes" (1983-1985)
Giacinto Scelsi's "Anahit" for Violin and Chamber Orchestra (1965)
Ottorino Respighi's "Poema autunnale" per violino e orchestra (1925)
Robert Farnon's Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra (1958)
Bent Sørensen's "Sterbende Gärten" (1992-1993)
Morton Feldman's 1979 Violin and Orchestra
Maurice Jarre's Mobiles for Violin and Orchestra (1961)


----------



## leonsm

The firsts that come out of my mind (sorry if this list surpass a little the ten's limit):

Bach: BWV 1041
Bach: BWV 1042
Bach: BWV 1043
Prokofiev: Concerto no. 1
Prokofiev: Concerto no. 2
Respighi: Poema Autunnale
Respighi: Concerto Gregoriano
Respighi: Concerto alla Antica
Atterberg: Concerto
Khachaturian: Concerto
Bloch: Baal Shem
Walton: Concerto
Bax: Concerto


----------



## Enthalpy

Prokofiev 1 for the creativity, clear choice for me. And the nice rhythms, sounds, and all.
Sibelius for the beauty.

But I should like to mention a *very underrated* violin concerto: *Kabalevsky 1*. It's technically easy, so it's most often massacred by children, and professionals disdain it. Among known violinists, only David Oistrakh recorded it, and I feel he wasn't interested. Exaggerated tempi, little interpretation, done. So this concerto *still awaits the soloist* who will create it for good.





Less often cited but easy to appreciate: *Qilaatersorneq*, by Søren Nils Eichberg


----------



## larold




----------



## Monsalvat

larold said:


> View attachment 174662


I've never heard either of these. I'll check them out! Thanks!


----------



## larold

Monsalvat said:


> I've never heard either of these. I'll check them out! Thanks!


Listen to Zukovsky's, not the tepid one on Naxos. The Piston is also good but of course it's a symphony.


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood

Top 5...

Mendelssohn
Beethoven
Brahms
Bruch
Dvorak


----------

